# [SOLVED] Can't get case cover off



## JimT. (Aug 28, 2006)

I was recently given an old (Pentium 200) Gateway 2000 computer, which I intend to pass on to a person with minimal computing needs.

The problem is that I can't figure out how to remove the case cover. It's a one-piece cover, but unlike the dozens of other computers I've worked on, there is no flange with screws at the rear. Instead, the flange is at the front, behind the plastic cover/bezel. Obviously, the front cover has to come off first.

There are no release mechanisms visible anywhere. I've pulled as hard as I dare on the front cover, but it won't budge, and I know better than to pry. I'm hoping there's an old-timer out there who has worked on one of these.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Can't get case cover off*

If you look at the bottom you may find the release tabs. Most of the older Gateways I've worked on had that or a single screw on the top above the PSU. Is there any way you can show us some pictures of the case?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Can't get case cover off*

I just did a Google search for (Gateway 2000 open case) and got dozens of hits.
It appears that there are a variety of cases but you should get a result there.


----------



## JimT. (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Can't get case cover off*



ebackhus said:


> If you look at the bottom you may find the release tabs. Most of the older Gateways I've worked on had that or a single screw on the top above the PSU. Is there any way you can show us some pictures of the case?


Alas, no way to post pictures. But if you envision a generic beige case with on one-piece cover, but one that's not held on by screws in the rear, that's what it looks like.

The bottom has six bent-in tabs (three large and three small) but these aren't movable. They hold the motherboard support in place. Nothing else down there but rubber feet.

No secret latches inside the bottom vent in the front cover.

It's an AT case, with the power supply several inches below the top. No screws near the cover, and the flange in the front would prevent the case from sliding any way but up (probably not up, either, unless the front panel is removed).

What really haunts me is the suspicion that I worked on this computer a couple of years ago, and probably removed the cover.


----------



## JimT. (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Can't get case cover off*



kodi said:


> I just did a Google search for (Gateway 2000 open case) and got dozens of hits.
> It appears that there are a variety of cases but you should get a result there.


All of the cases I've found on the Internet are newer. Being an AT case, this is most likely from the nineties, whenever a Pentium 200 was hot stuff. Apparently Gateway played a lot of games with the covers, probably hoping to force consumers to take the unit back to the dealer to add memory or an extra fan.

I'm envisioning screws behind the front cover, because there is a main cover flange there, but I've pulled as hard as I can on the front cover (to the limits of my fingernails) and it doesn't budge.

Somewhere, a Gateway engineer is probably still laughing.


----------



## JimT. (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Can't get case cover off*

Update: I finally jammed a screw driver between the front cover and the case, prayed, and pried. The cover came loose, being held on by six rather stiff metal finger thingies. Two thumbscrews hold the main cover on. Once those are removed, it slides forward. There are no wires to the front cover, making this all possible, if not desirable.

Nice to know I hadn't removed the cover before. I would surely have remembered.

Thanks for all suggestions.


----------

